# frustrated rant.



## Killter (8 Oct 2007)

does anything work in this country? before i start-im Irish from a nationalist background and proud to be Irish...but This post will be deleted if not edited immediately....trying accept a job in athlone but trains only run every two hours from galway.any other european city would have better services. so an eight hour day turns into a ten hour day.and theyre trying to get people to move out west? bleedin eejits.
then tried to look up bringing a passat over form the north. tried the vrt site....hit the volkswagen dropdown and all they have is golf and polo listed. great. tried to get prices of monthly ticket on irish rail site and it wont even calculate it for you.u have send them a mail query. great. then you sit in traffic coming up to a junction and the thickos at teh council cant see that if they just take a few feet of the huge pathway they could make a junction for cars to turn off left or right allowing those going straight ahead to move on. do city engineers ever drive on our roads?
god love those using the M50-tried that the other day-This post will be deleted if not edited immediately bless what a nightmare. they took all the signposts away for the roadworks-i had to turn back and go home instead of seeing mates. bloody swines that run that place.
what do we pay these idiots for? during the water crisis here in galway the city heads gave themselves "a performance related" payrise?? for what? sometimes this country drives me mental.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Sorry to hear that you are mental.


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry to hear that you are mental.


Well, at least it's only sometimes. At least there's hope.


----------



## Green (9 Oct 2007)

Sympathise with your rant ..I went from Amsterdam to The Hague last week by train and it was a very pleasant experience..

Prob here imho is the political system too many pols worrying about small local issues not enough thinking about the big picture or joined up thinking...public tranport here is a mess..


----------



## Killter (9 Oct 2007)

cheers......just had a frustrated moment there...!


----------



## franmac (10 Oct 2007)




----------



## ubiquitous (10 Oct 2007)

If people could try to use meaningful titles for new threads, we might all be a little less frustrated


----------



## Green (10 Oct 2007)

As Sadolin ad says "It does everything it said on the tin!"


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Oct 2007)

YOBR said:


> As Sadolin ad says "It does everything it said on the tin!"


 
Isn't that the Ronseal ad ???


----------



## jmayo (10 Oct 2007)

My little rant for today is the following:
could posters try and use some grammar in their posts ?
A few sentences starting with capital letters would at least be a start.

If the quality of English grammar and spelling used by posters to forums on the internet (not just counting this forum but almost all of them), is anything to go by, then our education system is pathetic.

Regarding OPs point about public transport and public services, he should know that Ireland's public services are not to serve the public, but provide overpaid and highly pensionable jobs for the employees.  
No more and no less can be expected from them.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> My little rant for today is the following:
> could posters try and use some grammar in their posts ?
> A few sentences starting with capital letters would at least be a start.
> 
> If the quality of English grammar and spelling used by posters to forums on the internet (not just counting this forum but almost all of them), is anything to go by, then our education system is pathetic.


You have some extraneous and incorrect commas in that sentence.


> Regarding OPs point about public transport and public services...


And shouldn't that be:


> Regarding OP's point about public transport and public services...


----------



## ubiquitous (10 Oct 2007)

I would have thought that there is a major difference between, on one hand, making a  few minor punctuation errors, and on the other, making little or no attempt to use any form of grammar or punctuation.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> I would have thought that there is a major difference between, on one hand, making a  few minor punctuation errors, and on the other, making little or no attempt to use any form of grammar or punctuation.


I agree and was just pointing out the previous poster's mistakes since they obviously strive for perfection in this context.


----------



## jmayo (10 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I agree and was just pointing out the previous poster's mistakes since they obviously strive for perfection in this context.



At least  can see my point, rather than some people excusing the lack of any attempt to form their thoughts into anything other than a continous [SIZE=-1]*indecipherable*[/SIZE] mess. 
As I stated I never said my postings were perfect unlike your own.


----------



## Maggie B (10 Oct 2007)

My rant for today is about the NCT test.
 I took my 4 year old car to be tested it only has 22k miles on it, it should not have required a test at that mileage. Is it not possible for the powers that be to  have test at certain mileage and not age of car.

Because of 3 lots of road works on a 20 klm of road I left home early so arrived at center 45 mins too early. I asked if I could book car in and go for walk till my allocated time but of course no there are rules -- if car is on property driver must remain on property also. This is a small test center in the West so my car was not going to disappear in the space of 30 mins.
rant over, (car passed)


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> As I stated I never said my postings were perfect


Actually you didn't state that above.


> unlike your own.


 Tanks.


----------



## jmayo (10 Oct 2007)

My bad, I actually stated that in the other thread.  Oh the stress of posting in two threads simultaneously


----------



## Pique318 (10 Oct 2007)

Maggie B said:


> I asked if I could book car in and go for walk till my allocated time but of course no there are rules -- if car is on property driver must remain on property also.


 
Never heard that 'rule' before. I generally leave mine in on the way to work and get picked up by my wife or a friend, leave it there till lunch or the way home. Of course, I do check the mileage so that the testers don't have a Ferris Bueller moment with it (not that it's a classic Ferrari or anything!).


----------



## Maggie B (10 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Never heard that 'rule' before. I generally leave mine in on the way to work and get picked up by my wife or a friend, leave it there till lunch or the way home. Of course, I do check the mileage so that the testers don't have a Ferris Bueller moment with it (not that it's a classic Ferrari or anything!).


 
Ah but do you ask if you can leave it?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> My little rant for today is the following:
> could posters try and use some grammar in their posts ?
> A few sentences starting with capital letters would at least be a start.
> 
> ...


So - what do you think? Marks out of 10 for this:

wanna be restaurenteur


----------



## jmayo (11 Oct 2007)

Why Clubman have you gone out of your way to have a go at my postings, rather than admit the fact that there are people posting onto your forums that appear to have no grasp of basic written English.
I try to write something that is in some way legible for readers.
I have admitted on the other thread that my spelling and grammar can be incorrect.

You appear to have the typical attitude of our taoiseach and his bunch of merry chancers.
Attack the person who raises a problem, or what we nowadays term "issue", rather than do or say anything about the problem itself.

I drew attention to the fact that the quality of written English appearing on web forums can be atrocious.
You do not appear to have to any opinion on this?

And we wonder why we are losing jobs to India


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> Why Clubman have you gone out of your way to have a go at my postings
> 
> ...
> 
> And we wonder why we are losing jobs to India


Yes - it's all my fault. Sorry...


----------



## Jock04 (11 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> I drew attention to the fact that the quality of written English appearing on web forums can be atrocious.
> You do not appear to have to any opinion on this?
> 
> And we wonder why we are losing jobs to India


 
Yes, those 2 statements quite clearly lead to that conclusion.


----------



## jmayo (11 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - it's all my fault. Sorry...



Glad to see you are admitting it  
Admitting you have a problem or are a problem I heard is the first step on the path to salvation  



Jock04 said:


> Yes, those 2 statements quite clearly lead to that conclusion.



Well maybe Jock the reason we are loosing jobs to our Eastern friends and the Indian subcontintent has something to do with the standard of people our education system is providing as well as our cost base.
We Irish are quick to point the finger at the lack of English language skills of Indian workers, but maybe we should look closer to home.


----------



## Jock04 (11 Oct 2007)

jmayo said:


> Glad to see you are admitting it
> Admitting you have a problem or are a problem I heard is the first step on the path to salvation
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rightly or wrongly, many people now converse on boards in a slightly upmarket version of text-speak. It's not that they can't use grammar, but many are slipping out of the habit. Blame today's must-rush, disposable society, if you will. Or, alternatively, Clubman. 

Incidentally, there's only one "o" in losing.


----------



## Caveat (11 Oct 2007)

Is it just me or  have there been a lot of uppity posts over the last few days? (I include myself in that BTW)


----------



## sulo (12 Oct 2007)

I think the main objective of the forums is to ASK FOR ADVICE.

It seems petty for people to be continuously pointing out to posters where they have made errors, spelt incorrectly, or incorrect use of grammar etc. Surely users of the forum are providing advice on a particular query.

What is the role of the moderator, is it too highlight a contributors mistakes and ask others to give it a mark out of ten?

Perhaps they are one of the 25% of the Irish Population found to have the lowests levels of literacy (reading,writing, working with numbers)! Perhaps we should ban them from the site. (Im not serious!)

Another frustrated ranter.
*awaits grammar lesson*


----------



## oopsbuddy (12 Oct 2007)

I almost agree that there is a disappointingly low standard of grammar and spelling on display, ...sometimes, but I don't feel that it needs to be highlighted as an issue in itself, UNLESS (IMHO) it seriously affects one's ability to understand the point trying to be made. Whilst I hope to be as correct as possible in my posts, I do not believe for a second that I never make a mistake. So unless you are absolutely word-perfect, I would suggest that "people in glass houses...etc".


----------



## Purple (12 Oct 2007)

Since we have the grammar thing sorted out I'd like everyone to rank their table manners on a scale of one to ten. Set out the silver and ask yourself if you really know which fork and knife is for what.

Be honest now, this is important!


----------



## MichaelDes (12 Oct 2007)

My rant of the day regards a lovely, stripy Ralph Lauren shirt, my mother bought me during a recent trip to Hong Kong (Bless her). I washed the said article last night on a high temperature wash but unfortunately the head of the horse and one of its hooves fell off. I won't be wearing it this weekend so does anyone want to buy it, before it goes on EBay?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> I almost agree that there is a disappointingly low standard of grammar and spelling on display, ...sometimes, but I don't feel that it needs to be highlighted as an issue in itself, UNLESS (IMHO) it seriously affects one's ability to understand the point trying to be made. Whilst I hope to be as correct as possible in my posts, I do not believe for a second that I never make a mistake. So unless you are absolutely word-perfect, I would suggest that "people in glass houses...etc".


I agree - unless it's completely unintelligible, it's gramatically incorrect coming from somebody preaching for perfection in that respect, or there's a particularly funny malapropism worth highlighting then it's hardly worth drawing attention to it.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> Since we have the grammar thing sorted out I'd like everyone to rank their table manners on a scale of one to ten. Set out the silver and ask yourself if you really know which fork and knife is for what.
> 
> Be honest now, this is important!


My manservant takes care of things like that and opening my cans of _Bavaria _for me.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> My manservant takes care of things like that and opening my cans of _Bavaria _for me.


 
Terrible waste considering you have a wife as well


----------



## carpedeum (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: frustrated rant.... a big ask!*

My rant is the increasing use of the expression... "*a big ask*". I think it started to become common usage on Sky Sports, but, I'm hearing it off my kids!

Where will it stop....

 "I want a big do from you"

Grumpy Old Northsider


----------



## Sn@kebite (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: frustrated rant.... a big ask!*



carpedeum said:


> ...I'm hearing it *off* my kids!








'*Off*' should be *From*.


----------



## Purple (13 Oct 2007)

sueellen said:


> Terrible waste considering you have a wife as well


----------



## RainyDay (13 Oct 2007)

YOBR said:


> Prob here imho is the political system too many pols worrying about small local issues not enough thinking about the big picture or joined up thinking



Perhaps that's because 9 out of 10 contacts to the pols from voters are about small local issues, and the policy contacts are coming from professional lobbyists.


----------



## carpedeum (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: frustrated rant.... a big ask!*



Sn@kebite said:


> http://i22.tinypic.com/2ykf4nk.gif
> '*Off*' should be *From*.


 
I didn't think I done nothin wrong. It do be too big an ask.


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Oct 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> I would suggest that "people in glass houses...etc".



See what I mean!! Even looking back at my own post I see that my punctuation (above) was all over the place, and I'm sure that everyone else saw that too, but my point was clear!


----------

